# Could this pain be from my Fibromyalgia?



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi everyone! It's been awhile since I've posted here, but I've settled with the fact of having fibro and try to keep out of pain. However, for the last week I've had a constant, nagging, dull ache with a stinging sensation between my shoulder blades right on top of my spine. Anyone ever had this trouble from the fibro?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I wish I had a good answer for you, Rowe! The only answer I can come up with is "I'm not sure". LOL Not too helpful, huh? Sometimes, a good friend here has reminded me that whenever you have a new, unusual symptom, you should treat it the way you would if you didn't have FMS. If you didn't have FMS, would you call the doc about your new pain? If so, then it just might be worth a call. It would be a shame to write something off as "FMS related" if it's something else.I don't know if this helps, but keep us posted!(Maybe someone else here will have a better answer than me!)


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks, M&M, and today it has finally eased. First time in a week, so I'm pleased.


----------

